# Mahler's Ulricht (2nd symphony) piano+voice score



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone have it in an .pdf version? I remember it was once on IMSLP, but apparently not anymore.

I'd be really grateful.

Thank you


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I found this, although I'm not sure if those are the drones you are looking for.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

That's the one, actually. Thank you so very much indeed 

Hooray for Aksel:cheers:


----------

